# Eutanasia



## Old Asudem (14 Marzo 2008)

*Sfigurata dal tumore vuole morire*

*Francia,donna rifiuta invito di Sarkozy*

_Si conoscerà all'inizio della prossima settimana la decisione del tribunale francese di Digione sul caso di Chantal Sebire, l'insegnante di 52 anni con un raro tipo di cancro al viso, molto doloroso e irreversibile, che ha chiesto il diritto all'eutanasia. La donna ha anche risposto che a causa delle sue condizioni non può spostarsi a Parigi per l'incontro con gli specialisti, che le aveva proposto il presidente Nicolas Sarkozy._
_Madre di tre figli, la donna ha perso da mesi l'uso della vista, del gusto e dell'olfatto; ammalata di un tumore dalle dimensioni insopportabili, lo scorso 6 marzo si era rivolta al presidente per chiedere il diritto a morire ovvero un suicidio assistito da un medico, non previsto dalla legge Leonetti del 2005 che ammette solo la sospensione dei trattamenti._
_Il governo francese ha offerto alla Sebire una sedazione terminale, ovvero farmaci che evitino la sofferenza nell'ultimo stadio della vita. Dalla sua casa dove riceve assistenza domiciliare, la donna ha spiegato perché non accetta di essere ricoverata: "Perderei la conoscenza. Quello che la medicina mi propone attualmente è sprofondare in uno stato semi-comatoso per cercare di mitigare il mio dolore con analgesici in forti dosi, visto che non sopporto la morfina. Così mi si prolungherebbe la vita e mi manterrebbero sedata, in attesa della morte. Respingo questa possibilità, perché non si adatta al mio temperamento e a quello che patisco. Non voglio che i miei tre figli mi vedano in quello stato. Sono solo io a soffrire e sono io a dover decidere. Chiedo solo il diritto di potere anticipare la morte"._
_La donna, spiegando di essere "letteralmente divorata dal dolore", ha deciso che se, come teme, il magistrato respingerà la sua richiesta, si recherà in Svizzera dove il suicidio assistito è stato legalizzato e dove ha già inviato tutti i documenti._
_Il primo ministro Francois Fillon ha ribadito che l'eutanasia non è ammessa in Francia e che la legge francese non può rispondere alla richiesta della donna, ricordando poi la soluzione offerta alla Sebire, di alleviare il suo dolore con un coma indotto fino al momento in cui sopraggiungerà la morte naturale._


Vi risparmio la foto , allucinante...(me la sognerò, cazzarola!)

Una frase mi ha colpito delle motivazioni per cui rifiuta il ricovero: perderei conoscenza.
Non posso nemmeno immaginare il dolore e l'orrore che deve provare questa donna ma sarà meglio essere in semi-coma , senza conoscenza e aspettare la morte piuttosto che niente, no?
Chiaro che condivido e considero sacrosanta la sua richiesta. Sono assolutamente per l' eutanasia e per il diritto di scegliere 
Io mi sparerei..


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Marzo 2008)

*asu*

non si legge nulla...riacchiappa e appiccica con caratteri piu' grandi.


sono per l'eutanasia comunque.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non si legge nulla...riacchiappa e appiccica con caratteri piu' grandi.
> 
> 
> sono per l'eutanasia comunque.



è teribbbile
meglio così, che non si legga. vai sulla fiducia..


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è teribbbile
> meglio così, che non si legga. vai sulla fiducia..


 
letta.


asu, è terribile.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Marzo 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> letta.
> 
> 
> asu, è terribile.


hai visto la foto?
cazzo, io mi sparo 26 confezioni di pillole...
domani ne parliamo


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Marzo 2008)

io non ho paura della morte, ma del dolore si.
e la gestione  di questa situazione al limite estremo della sofferenza sia l'espressione della piu' bassa incivilità da parte dello stato e di tutti coloro che fanno gli obbiettori di coscienza..

di una coscienza del religioso assente e che nemmeno lascia gestire in pace un libero arbitrio di gestire la propria non  vita e la propria agognata morte in questo caso  come cazzo gli pare.


e di una scienza che manda l'uomo su marte e non è capace di porre fine a questo strazio.


Se fossi un medico farei i salti mortali per aiutare la causa di questa povera Creatura...e se non mi fosse possibile mi considerei un fallito nella mia professione.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Marzo 2008)

Mi chiedo perché questa donna non muore semplicemente. Sono richiesti cinque minuti di attenzione.

Ma ovviamente _non_ _vuole _ancora morire - la vita ha ancora qualcosa da offrire.


----------



## Grande82 (15 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Mi chiedo perché questa donna non muore semplicemente. Sono richiesti cinque minuti di attenzione.
> 
> Ma ovviamente _non_ _vuole _ancora morire -* la vita ha ancora qualcosa da offrire*.


Forse la battaglia per se stessa e per chi sta come e peggio di lei....


----------



## La Lupa (20 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Mi chiedo perché questa donna non muore semplicemente. Sono richiesti cinque minuti di attenzione.
> 
> Ma ovviamente _non_ _vuole _ancora morire - la vita ha ancora qualcosa da offrire.


Direi di no.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Che vada in pace ma che torni a tormentare la vita di quelli che la pace non volevano dargliela.

Che figli di puttana.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Direi di no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


solita ipocrisia di merda. Ti sedo , ti metto in coma farmacologico ma non ti faccio morire.
Ho notato che solo oggi su un sito ne hanno parlato mettendo la foto di quando non era ancora malata.
Meglio tardi che mai.


----------



## Mari' (20 Marzo 2008)

*Tranquilli, e' finito il Suo calvario:*



2008-03-20 12:50                                                                                                           FRANCIA: MORTA CHANTAL, AVEVA CHIESTO L'EUTANASIA                                                                                                            PARIGI - Una donna francese che soffriva di un tumore incurabile e aveva chiesto invano il diritto all'eutanasia, e' stata trovata morta in casa sua. Chantal Sebire, 52 anni, sfigurata da un tumore al setto nasale che la faceva soffrire 'atrocemente', aveva chiesto al presidente Sarkozy e ai magistrati il diritto di 'morire nella dignita''. Lunedi' scorso la giustizia aveva respinto la sua richiesta. Per ora, secondo i magistrati, non ci sono 'elementi sufficienti' per stabilire le cause del decesso. 

Se la giustizia dovesse decidere l' autopsia sul corpo di Chantal Sebire sarebbe "una vergogna". Lo ha detto l' avvocato Gilles Antonowicz, legale della donna. "Se Chantal si fosse gettata nel canale vicino al suo appartamento non ci sarebbe stata un'inchiesta", ha aggiunto. L'avvocato Antonowicz aveva sostenuto lunedì scorso, davanti al tribunale di Digione, il diritto della donna all'eutanasia attiva. La richiesta era stata respinta dai giudici.


ANSA


----------



## brugola (20 Marzo 2008)

son contenta per lei.
non ci crederete ma da quando ho saputo la notizia le volevo bene


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> son contenta per lei.
> non ci crederete ma da quando ho saputo la notizia le volevo bene


stava in quelle condizioni da 8 anni. terribile.
Sono contenta che sia morta anche se i figli son ben piccoli.
ma del marito non so niente. C'è ??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> stava in quelle condizioni da 8 anni. terribile.
> Sono contenta che sia morta anche se i figli son ben piccoli.
> ma del marito non so niente. C'è ??


Il marito si sarà trovato un'altra...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il marito si sarà trovato un'altra...


ma dai... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




cacchio! aveva 44 anni quando si è ammalata..
è incredibile la capacità di sopportazione  umana


----------



## Mari' (20 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il marito si sarà trovato un'altra...



AZZZ ... oggi sei tutta miele Persa


----------



## Minerva (20 Marzo 2008)

*spaventoso*

è spaventoso. non mi colpisce tanto il dolore quanto la dignità e la qualità della vita che sono venuti a mancare a questa donna per troppo tempo.
che la terra le sia lieve


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mari' ha detto:


> AZZZ ... oggi sei tutta miele Persa


Veramente ho letto pagine e pagine in cui i traditori si giustificavano dicendo che lei non era più quella di una volta e non sapeva più essere  sexy o aveva messo qualche kg...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente ho letto pagine e pagine in cui i traditori si giustificavano dicendo che lei non era più quella di una volta e non sapeva più essere  sexy o aveva messo qualche kg...



una mia amica è stata mollata dal marito proprio dopo aver scoperto di avere un tumore all'utero.
Ecco, questo la considero una delle più grandi merdate che si possa fare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> una mia amica è stata mollata dal marito proprio dopo aver scoperto di avere un tumore all'utero.
> Ecco, questo la considero una delle più grandi merdate che si possa fare


Beh c'è chi tradisce o molla ...a scopo preventivo...
Cosa fanno se no quelli che tradiscono la moglie dopo trentanni e si mettono con una giovane?^
Non stanno forse rifiutando invecchiamento, malattia e morte togliendosi davanti lo specchio della loro vita?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beh c'è chi tradisce o molla ...a scopo preventivo...
> Cosa fanno se no quelli che tradiscono la moglie dopo trentanni e si mettono con una giovane?^
> Non stanno forse rifiutando invecchiamento, malattia e morte togliendosi davanti lo specchio della loro vita?


nella malattia è ancora più ripugnante perchè è individuale.
la vecchiaia è di entrambi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> nella malattia è ancora più ripugnante perchè è individuale.
> la vecchiaia è di entrambi.


E' uguale.
E' sempre rifiuto di accettare l'evoluzione di una persona.
Mica per niente nella formula c'è: in salute e malattia...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' uguale.
> E' sempre rifiuto di accettare l'evoluzione di una persona.
> Mica per niente nella formula c'è: in salute e malattia...


ma la vecchiaia non è una malattia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma la vecchiaia non è una malattia.


Ai tempi della formula ...sì...e poi lo dici perché sei giovane ...non ti senti di invecchiare finché stai bene ...ma col tempo qualche malattia viene a tutti...ed è quello che ti fa sentire invecchiata...son due cose legate.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ai tempi della formula ...sì...e poi lo dici perché sei giovane ...non ti senti di invecchiare finché stai bene ...ma col tempo qualche malattia viene a tutti...ed è quello che ti fa sentire invecchiata...son due cose legate.



capisco che intendi.


----------



## MariLea (20 Marzo 2008)

sì ragazze, ma di fronte alla malattia... alla morte... ma chi cazzo se ne frega del tradimento... è proprio l'ultimo dei mali...

Per i familiari è difficile anche la scelta di sospendere le terapie... ed accorciare i tempi della sofferenza...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





sì
che la terra le sia lieve


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> sì ragazze, ma di fronte alla malattia... alla morte... ma chi cazzo se ne frega del tradimento... è proprio l'ultimo dei mali...
> 
> Per i familiari è difficile anche la scelta di sospendere le terapie... ed accorciare i tempi della sofferenza...
> 
> ...


come hai ragione Mailea.
cazzo mi frega se si scopa un'altra mentre io non sto' in piedi.
questa storia però mi ha fatto riflettere ancora una volta.se un mio familiare stesse così io non avrei dubbi. difficoltà sì ma dubbi no.
però converrai che la mia amica mollata appena saputo di avere un tumore non l'avrà affrontato proprio benino.
o forse uno stimolo in più? 
la mente stupisce così tanto.


----------



## MariLea (20 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> come hai ragione Mailea.
> cazzo mi frega se si scopa un'altra mentre io non sto' in piedi.
> *questa storia però mi ha fatto riflettere ancora una volta.se un mio familiare stesse così io non avrei dubbi. difficoltà sì ma dubbi no.*
> però converrai che la mia amica mollata appena saputo di avere un tumore non l'avrà affrontato proprio benino.
> ...


dal dire al fare... sai trovarsi in situazione è sempre più difficile che a mente fredda... ne so qualcosa... son responsabilità che ti prendi e ti porti dentro come macigni per sempre... sempre...
chiudo qui, non mi sento di parlarne.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Marzo 2008)

Si è lasciata morire - intendevo dire questo. Ci vuole ben poco per farlo.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Si è lasciata morire - intendevo dire questo. *Ci vuole* *ben poco per farlo*.


sono parole grosse.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono parole grosse.


Intedi dire che sia difficile morire quando la vita non offre più nulla?


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Intedi dire che sia difficile morire quando la vita non offre più nulla?


intendo dire che bisogna provare sulla pelle che vuol dire.
io ora direi che mi sarei ammazzata ma non ci sono dentro e non so come reagirei.


----------



## MariLea (20 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Intedi dire che sia difficile morire quando la vita non offre più nulla?


Finchè sei autosufficiente hai speranza...
Ma che fai quando non puoi più muoverti dal letto e sei in balia dei tuoi famigliari?
Non è così semplice.


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Finchè sei autosufficiente hai speranza...
> Ma che fai quando non puoi più muoverti dal letto e sei in balia dei tuoi famigliari?
> Non è così semplice.


terribile.
io ho già detto ai familiari  che se mi succede qualcosa ...una bella badilata sul coppino e non se ne parli più.
scusate il tono ma sempre, quando affronto questi discorsi cerco di sdrammatizzare.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Marzo 2008)

Io ho fatto sapere a tutti (familiari, amici, vicini) che in caso che sospettano che sia morto, di aspettare ancora qualche giorno finché non c'è più alcun dubbio  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Questo per evitare che finisco in ospedale con mille tubicini e macchine che ti tengono in vita anche se non ne hai più bisogno.

Per il resto, lasciarsi morire è abbastanza semplice, l'ho fatto diverse volte, ma sono sempre stato ripescato, per cui l'avviso qui sopra.


----------



## MariLea (20 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Io ho fatto sapere a tutti (familiari, amici, vicini) che in caso che sospettano che sia morto, di aspettare ancora qualche giorno finché non c'è più alcun dubbio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si vede che sei amico di FA...


----------



## Old Asudem (20 Marzo 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Per il resto, lasciarsi morire è abbastanza semplice, l'ho fatto diverse volte, ma sono sempre stato ripescato, per cui l'avviso qui sopra.


in che senso?


----------



## MariLea (20 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> in che senso?


lascia perdere...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> si vede che sei amico di FA...


Giuro che l'ho pensato pure io...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> sì ragazze, ma di fronte alla malattia... alla morte... ma chi cazzo se ne frega del tradimento... è proprio l'ultimo dei mali...
> 
> Per i familiari è difficile anche la scelta di sospendere le terapie... ed accorciare i tempi della sofferenza...
> 
> ...


Teoricamente hai ragione... in pratica non ne sarei cosi' certa... credo che l'essere lasciate o tradite durante una malattia vada comunque ad incidere sul tutto...


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2008)

In ogni caso, sono convinto che qualunque persona dovrebbe essere libera, in gravissime ed accertate patologie, di decidere cosa fare della propria vita.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In ogni caso, sono convinto che qualunque persona dovrebbe essere libera, in gravissime ed accertate patologie, di decidere cosa fare della propria vita.


Anche secondo me...


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche secondo me...


Ed invece i soliti moralisti (quelli pro guerra democratica, pro liberismo selvaggio), in quei casi diventano i più strenui difensori della "sacralità" (e vorrei capire una volta per tutte cosa significa questa parola) della vita.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ed invece i soliti moralisti (quelli pro guerra democratica, pro liberismo selvaggio), in quei casi diventano i più strenui difensori della "sacralità" (e vorrei capire una volta per tutte cosa significa questa parola) della vita.


la vita per essere considerata tale deve consentirti di essere spesa con un minimo di dignità...quando viene a mancare quella...non è vita...non lo è per niente...
è egoismo di chi ti sta intorno, delirio di onnipotenza dei medici che, con un'ipocrisia che fa spavento, si attaccano al giuramento...(salvo poi dimenticare di contare i ferri sul bancone dela sala operatoria quando ti richiudono)....


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *la vita per essere considerata tale deve consentirti di essere spesa con un minimo di dignità*...quando viene a mancare quella...non è vita...non lo è per niente...
> è egoismo di chi ti sta intorno, delirio di onnipotenza dei medici che, con un'ipocrisia che fa spavento, si attaccano al giuramento...(salvo poi dimenticare di contare i ferri sul bancone dela sala operatoria quando ti richiudono)....


Anche io la penso così. E comunque, nessuno deve potersi arrogare dei diritti sulla mia vita...soprattutto in nome di fedi religiose o politiche.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ed invece i soliti moralisti (quelli pro guerra democratica, pro liberismo selvaggio), in quei casi diventano i più strenui difensori della "sacralità" (e vorrei capire una volta per tutte cosa significa questa parola) della vita.


La "sacralita'" e' solo una scusa... o comunque non credo sia il motivo principale... benche sia a favore dell'eutanasia credo che sia un discorso molto complicato... spesso non si manco abbastanza coscienti per capire cosa significhi... pou' essere che chi la chiede si tiri indietro all'ultimo momento in quanto troppo cosciente (non mi stupirei se accadesse) ... poi c'e il discorso di Admin da non trascurare: una persona che invoca l'eutanasia cosi' tenacemente secondo me e' ancora troppo attaccata alla vita, forse, nonostante i dolori lancinanti non e' pronta per la morte... non so se mi sono spiegata...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Anche io la penso così. E comunque, nessuno deve potersi arrogare dei diritti sulla mia vita...soprattutto in nome di fedi religiose o politiche.


Moltimodi... la dignita' o ce l'hai o non ce l'hai... non sara' la morte a darti una _vita_ piu' dignitosa...


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La "sacralita'" e' solo una scusa... o comunque non credo sia il motivo principale... benche sia a favore dell'eutanasia credo che sia un discorso molto complicato... spesso non si manco abbastanza coscienti per capire cosa significhi... pou' essere che chi la chiede si tiri indietro all'ultimo momento in quanto troppo cosciente (non mi stupirei se accadesse) ... poi c'e il discorso di Admin da non trascurare: una persona che invoca l'eutanasia cosi' tenacemente secondo me e' ancora troppo attaccata alla vita, forse, nonostante i dolori lancinanti non e' pronta per la morte... non so se mi sono spiegata...


Si certo...tutto vero! Si può ripensarci, si può essere ancora attaccati alla vita...ci possono essere mille altri casi ancora. Ma un punto però per me resta fermo: in certe condizioni gravi, voglio decidere io di me stesso! Con tutte le contraddizioni, le debolezze i ripensamenti e i dubbi di questo mondo. Ma sono e devono restare i miei!


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Moltimodi... la dignita' o ce l'hai o non ce l'hai... non sara' la morte a darti una _vita_ piu' dignitosa...


La morte in certi momenti terribili può rivelarsi l'unica vera amica che ci resta. Non può darci una vita più dignitosa (come potrebbe farlo), ma può aiutarci a restare uomini fino alla fine.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La morte in certi momenti terribili può rivelarsi l'unica vera amica che ci resta. Non può darci una vita più dignitosa (come potrebbe farlo), ma può aiutarci a restare uomini fino alla fine.


Ma se la dignita' ce l'hai Moltimodi ... non c'e' letto di morte che te la tolga!!! Se sei uomo lo sarai sempre!!!


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma se la dignita' ce l'hai Moltimodi ... non c'e' letto di morte che te la tolga!!! Se sei uomo lo sarai sempre!!!


eeehhhhh....c'è una linea di confine per ognuno di noi, letti! La sottile linea rossa. Teoricamente quello che dici è vero, ma la vita a volte ha dei modi tutti suoi per fartici arrivare davanti...e quando sei li, attraversarla è un attimo. La dignità...si, possiamo possederla. Può essere forte. Ma certi eventi possono lo stesso avere la meglio!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si certo...tutto vero! Si può ripensarci, si può essere ancora attaccati alla vita...ci possono essere mille altri casi ancora. Ma un punto però per me resta fermo: in certe condizioni gravi, voglio decidere io di me stesso! Con tutte le contraddizioni, le debolezze i ripensamenti e i dubbi di questo mondo. Ma sono e devono restare i miei!


Sfortunatamente non e' proprio cosi'... la cosa coinvolge diverse persone che potrebbero anche rifiutarsi proprio a causa di questa tua indecisione... o peggio vedere medici occupati in balia di indecisi che un giono vogliono morire il giorno dopo no... Anche io dico la vita e' mia faccio come voglio... pero' questo dovrebbe essere nel limite in cui non rompo i coglioni ad altri... l'eutanasia e' troppo soggettiva per essere realmente applicata... 

Last but not least... anche se non sono una persona spirituale credo che la vita segua un percorso e che ci sia una ragione per ogni fine... al di la di ogni credo religioso... credo che una morte innaturale potrebbe togliermi qualcosa... come intorrenpere un film prima della fine e non saperei mai il significato del film... questa e' una considerazione maturata all'istante... se non fa senso e' perche' non ho ancora preso il secondo caffe'...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> eeehhhhh....c'è una linea di confine per ognuno di noi, letti! La sottile linea rossa. Teoricamente quello che dici è vero, ma la vita a volte ha dei modi tutti suoi per fartici arrivare davanti...e quando sei li, attraversarla è un attimo. La dignità...si, possiamo possederla. Può essere forte. Ma certi eventi possono lo stesso avere la meglio!


Si ma non vedo nulla di non dignitoso nell'essere stesi in un letto di morte!!!
Che cazzo mi frega se sono sfigurata quando sto per morire!! Perche' avere un bel viso mi darebbe piu' dignita'? Forse agli occhi del mondo esterno... forse toglierebbe un peso a chi la guarda...


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si ma non vedo nulla di non dignitoso nell'essere stesi in un letto di morte!!!
> Che cazzo mi frega se sono sfigurata quando sto per morire!! Perche' avere un bel viso mi darebbe piu' dignita'? Forse agli occhi del mondo esterno... forse toglierebbe un peso a chi la guarda...


Il dolore atroce! Il non essere più autosufficienti! l'immobilità forzata! Lascia stare l'estetica, non ho mai pensato a queste cazzate....


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sfortunatamente non e' proprio cosi'... la cosa coinvolge diverse persone che potrebbero anche rifiutarsi proprio a causa di questa tua indecisione... o peggio vedere medici occupati in balia di indecisi che un giono vogliono morire il giorno dopo no... Anche io dico la vita e' mia faccio come voglio... pero' questo dovrebbe essere nel limite in cui non rompo i coglioni ad altri... l'eutanasia e' troppo soggettiva per essere realmente applicata...
> 
> Last but not least... anche se non sono una persona spirituale credo che la vita segua un percorso e che ci sia una ragione per ogni fine... al di la di ogni credo religioso... credo che una morte innaturale potrebbe togliermi qualcosa... come intorrenpere un film prima della fine e non saperei mai il significato del film... questa e' una considerazione maturata all'istante... se non fa senso e' perche' non ho ancora preso il secondo caffe'...


In certi paesi ci riescono...
Ma io non ho capito...sei o non sei favorevole ad una legge che seriamente regolamenti questo problema?


----------



## Lettrice (21 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il dolore atroce! Il non essere più autosufficienti! l'immobilità forzata! Lascia stare l'estetica, non ho mai pensato a queste cazzate....


Quindi la vecchiaia non autofficiente e' indignitosa? Perche' sfortunatamente capita... un uomo in sedia a rotelle senza gambe e braccia? Un uomo immobilizzato? Eppure c'e' chi vive e anche dignitosamente... tanto piu' di tanta altra gente... io non considero queste situazioni non dignitose... Molti questa della dignita' e' una cosa sulla quale non concordo assolutamente...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In certi paesi ci riescono...
> Ma io non ho capito...sei o non sei favorevole ad una legge che seriamente regolamenti questo problema?


Io sono favorevole ma non la chiederei per me...ma si dovrebbero cercare criteri validi e oggettivi per evitare colpi di testa... in Olanda se non erro c'e' l'eutanasia... ma la apllicano a casi estremi tipo coma irreversibile... altrimenti cazzi...


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quindi la vecchiaia non autofficiente e' indignitosa? Perche' sfortunatamente capita... un uomo in sedia a rotelle senza gambe e braccia? Un uomo immobilizzato? Eppure c'e' chi vive e anche dignitosamente... tanto piu' di tanta altra gente... io non considero queste situazioni non dignitose... Molti questa della dignita' e' una cosa sulla quale non concordo assolutamente...


E' tutto soggettivo...tutto, capisci? Ogni cosa. Nulla che vale per me, deve automaticamente dover valere per te. La dignità non esiste...non si può misurare, non si lascia definire. Come si può associarla strettamente ad una determinata situazione? Io ho citato dei casi per i quali per tante persone la dignità scompare...ma non per tutti è così.


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io sono favorevole ma non la chiederei per me...ma si dovrebbero cercare criteri validi e oggettivi per evitare colpi di testa... in Olanda se non erro c'e' l'eutanasia... ma la apllicano a casi estremi tipo coma irreversibile... altrimenti cazzi...


Perfetto...certo, una legge seria deve essere anche molto precisa nel prevedere i criteri di applicazione. Anche per l'aborto vale la stessa cosa. Si può essere personalmente contrari, ed essere lo stesso favorevoli ad una legge che lo regolamenti.
Anche perchè...ognuno di noi può essere realmente convinto di una cosa...quante persone poi, quando la vita le mette alla prova, cambiano idea.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' tutto soggettivo...tutto, capisci? Ogni cosa. Nulla che vale per me, deve automaticamente dover valere per te. La dignità non esiste...non si può misurare, non si lascia definire. Come si può associarla strettamente ad una determinata situazione?


Appunto ecco perche' ti dicevo ecco perche' non credo e non vedo come l'eutanasia possa ridare dignita'... o una situazione essere non dignitosa... guarda che non zono io ad avere parlato di dignita' la... balla ca oi seu a sa dommu... cala abasciu ca ti pigua acropp' e conca...


----------



## Lettrice (21 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perfetto...certo, una legge seria deve essere anche molto precisa nel prevedere i criteri di applicazione. Anche per l'aborto vale la stessa cosa. Si può essere personalmente contrari, ed essere lo stesso favorevoli ad una legge che lo regolamenti.
> Anche perchè...ognuno di noi può essere realmente convinto di una cosa...quante persone poi, quando la vita le mette alla prova, cambiano idea.


Puo essere... anche tu potresti cambiare idea...


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' tutto soggettivo...tutto, capisci? Ogni cosa. Nulla che vale per me, deve automaticamente dover valere per te. La dignità non esiste...non si può misurare, non si lascia definire. Come si può associarla strettamente ad una determinata situazione? Io ho citato dei casi per i quali per tante persone la dignità scompare...ma non per tutti è così.


il fatto che sia soggettiva non vuol dire che non esista. la dignità sta nel valore e nella qualità della vita che l'uomo percepisce  in quel momento.
c'è una dignità del vivere ma anche una nel voler morire senza lo strazio del corpo e dell'anima


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Appunto ecco perche' ti dicevo ecco perche' non credo e non vedo come l'eutanasia possa ridare dignita'... o una situazione essere non dignitosa... guarda che non zono io ad avere parlato di dignita' la... balla ca oi seu a sa dommu... cala abasciu ca ti pigua acropp' e conca...


L'eutanasia non ridà dignità, non potrebbe mai farlo...da la morte, che è il Nulla. Casomai aiuta le persone ad uscire da una situazione che non sentono più dignitosa. 
Ma itta ses narendi picciocca mala...guarda che faccio scendere gente....


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Puo essere... anche tu potresti cambiare idea...


Infatti...ma sapere che c'è una legge che mi permette di scegliere, sarebbe una grande cosa.


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> il fatto che sia soggettiva non vuol dire che non esista. la dignità sta nel valore e nella qualità della vita che l'uomo percepisce in quel momento.
> c'è una dignità del vivere ma anche una nel voler morire senza lo strazio del corpo e dell'anima


Non esiste oggettivamente....la creiamo e definiamo noi. Intendevo questo.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'eutanasia non ridà dignità, non potrebbe mai farlo...da la morte, che è il Nulla. Casomai aiuta le persone ad uscire da una situazione che non sentono più dignitosa.
> Ma itta ses narendi picciocca mala...guarda che faccio scendere gente....


Pero' sai cosa.. la dignita' mi puzza un po' d'orgoglio... quelle cose sopavvalutate... 

E chiamane gente... ti porto tutta quartucciu... guarda che c'ho ammici io...


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' sai cosa.. la dignita' mi puzza un po' d'orgoglio... quelle cose sopavvalutate...
> 
> E chiamane gente... ti porto tutta quartucciu... guarda che c'ho ammici io...


In certi casi può farlo pensare, è vero...io parlavo di una dignità vera, molto più semplice. Poco sbandierata...quasi "umile", nella sua forza.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In certi casi può farlo pensare, è vero...io parlavo di una dignità vera, molto più semplice. Poco sbandierata...quasi "umile", nella sua forza.


Concordo... ma una dignita' vera non si volatilizza... puo' essere messa a dura prova certo... 

Ritornando all'eutanasia ripeto, son d'accordo a delle leggi... ma son certa che l'applicazione sara' difficile...


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Concordo... *ma una dignita' vera non si volatilizza*... puo' essere messa a dura prova certo...
> 
> Ritornando all'eutanasia ripeto, son d'accordo a delle leggi... ma son certa che l'applicazione sara' difficile...


Guarda...ci incartiamo di nuovo...è un mio pensiero, ma secondo me sei troppo fiduciosa nella sua immutabilità, di fronte a certe prove che può riservare la vita. 
Che l'applicazione qui sarebbe difficile ne sono certo anche io. Guarda in Italia il casino con l'aborto...in altri paesi dove è consntito praticarlo, è tutto molto più semplice e meglio gestito. Qui non vogliono permettere l'uso neanche della RU486.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda...ci incartiamo di nuovo...è un mio pensiero, ma secondo me sei troppo fiduciosa nella sua immutabilità, di fronte a certe prove che può riservare la vita.
> Che l'applicazione qui sarebbe difficile ne sono certo anche io. Guarda in Italia il casino con l'aborto...in altri paesi dove è consntito praticarlo, è tutto molto più semplice e meglio gestito. Qui non vogliono permettere l'uso neanche della RU486.


Ma io non credo che sia immutabile... e' variabilissima...

Per quanto riguarda l'aborto in altri paesi c'e' un approccio diverso al sesso e alla vita con i figli... ne migliore ne peggiore di quello italiano solo culturalmente diverso...


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io non credo che sia immutabile... e' variabilissima...
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'aborto in altri paesi c'e' un approccio diverso al sesso e alla vita con i figli... ne migliore ne peggiore di quello italiano solo culturalmente diverso...


...e può anche scomparire...come la fede più salda e sincera.
Culturalmente diverso certo...e questo non sarebbe un male, anzi! Ma qui oltre la cultura e la sensibilità diversa, c'è un'ipocrisia sconvolgente.


----------



## Bruja (21 Marzo 2008)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ...e può anche scomparire...come la fede più salda e sincera.
> Culturalmente diverso certo...e questo non sarebbe un male, anzi! Ma qui oltre la cultura e la sensibilità diversa, c'è un'ipocrisia sconvolgente.


 
La dignità è un concetto personale, ma non é in gioco se tu non puoi scegliere, allora diventa la dignità riflessa degli altri.
Non c'é mancanza di dignità in nessuna morte, c'é piuttosto mancanza di umanità nel non sostenere e rispettare le volontà di chi può e deve decidere quando e come morire se la sogfferenza é disumana.
L'ipocrisia c'é sempre, e non é solo quella cattolica, c'é quella di chi vedendo un caro che soffre non si chiede se sia giusto evitargli tanti tormenti, quanto se sia sopportabile vedere chi soffre e farsi carico dell'assistenza protratta.
Ci sono due grandi domande, l'eutanasia é un modo per scegliere quando la sogfferenza terminale, quindi inutile, può essere interrotta, ma l'ipocrisia é tutta di chi sta dall'altra parte, chi mette in mezzo religioni, principi morali, carriera specchiata, pesantezza dell'assistenza etc.... sono talmente tanti i motivi in gioco che credo che avremo cempre problemi anche con una legge.
Se si vuole aiutare un familiare in quel senso, c'é il modo di farlo, solo che deve essere permesso dalla legge.... tutto qui! Spesso quello che frena è solo ed unicamente il timore di sobbarcarsi delle azioni legali.... e qui la dignità ed i dubbi cedono alla paura.
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> La dignità è un concetto personale, ma non é in gioco se tu non puoi scegliere, allora diventa la dignità riflessa degli altri.
> Non c'é mancanza di dignità in nessuna morte, c'é piuttosto mancanza di umanità nel non sostenere e rispettare le volontà di chi può e deve decidere quando e come morire se la sogfferenza é disumana.
> L'ipocrisia c'é sempre, e non é solo quella cattolica, c'é quella di chi vedendo un caro che soffre non si chiede se sia giusto evitargli tanti tormenti, quanto se sia sopportabile vedere chi soffre e farsi carico dell'assistenza protratta.
> Ci sono due grandi domande, l'eutanasia é un modo per scegliere quando la sogfferenza terminale, quindi inutile, può essere interrotta, ma l'ipocrisia é tutta di chi sta dall'altra parte, chi mette in mezzo religioni, principi morali, carriera specchiata, pesantezza dell'assistenza etc.... sono talmente tanti i motivi in gioco che credo che avremo cempre problemi anche con una legge.
> ...


Appunto...ci vuole una legge che permetta l'eutanasia. Comunque sono d'accordo con te Bruja...la morte scelta consapevolmente, secondo me è sempre dignitosa.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma se la dignita' ce l'hai Moltimodi ... non c'e' letto di morte che te la tolga!!! Se sei uomo lo sarai sempre!!!


e qui ti sbagli.ci sono malattie che ti tolgono ogni dignità.
il dolore è una brutta bestia, credimi


----------



## Lettrice (21 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e qui ti sbagli.ci sono malattie che ti tolgono ogni dignità.
> il dolore è una brutta bestia, credimi



Non m'interessa crederti... ho esempi sufficienti di quella che voi considerate una situazione in cui un essere umano perda la dignita'... un essere umano e' un essere umano gia' questo e' dignitoso...


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non m'interessa crederti... ho esempi sufficienti di quella che voi considerate una situazione in cui un essere umano perda la dignita'... un essere umano e' un essere umano gia' questo e' dignitoso...



E non credermi.
veramente io non ho fatto nessun esempio ma non importa.
e comunque conosco esser umani che di dignitoso non hanno un cazzo.
La dignità non viene fornita nel pacchetto iniziale
vado


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Marzo 2008)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mare            dentro[/FONT]*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*




*[/FONT]            [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*di            Alejandro Amenábar*[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*




*[/FONT]​                  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]





Il            23 Agosto 1968, Ramón Sampedro si tuffa in acqua dagli scogli            e batte violentemente la testa contro la sabbia del fondo basso. Si            rompe l'osso del collo e rimane a galleggiare a faccia in giù            per diversi secondi prima che qualcuno non gli salvi la vita tirandolo            fuori dall'acqua. Ramón rimane però [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]paralizzato            dal collo in giù. Dopo due anni confinato a letto, accudito dai            suoi familiari, si rivolge ad un'associazione di assistenza chiedendo            di poter 'morire con dignità'. Ventisei anni più tardi,            si rivolge ad un avvocato per avere il permesso legale di commettere            eutanasia. "Gli altri tetraplegici non si offendano per la mia            decisione, ma io non giudico chi vuole vivere e vorrei che loro non            giudicassero me". [/FONT]
         [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]





Non            ci sono parole per commentare un film come "Mare dentro",            ma ne servirebbero tantissime per dare un'idea dello spettacolo a cui            si assiste. La storia - ispirata ad un fatto realmente accaduto - di            questo tetraplegico che scrive poesie e cita Shakespeare, ci viene raccontata            con impressionante lucidità da un regista che ha sempre trattato            il tema della morte e del rapporto che gli esseri umani hanno con essa.            Il protagonista del suo film è infatti un uomo che non ama pensare            al passato, alla vita che ha avuto quando poteva muoversi, ma che preferisce            pensare al futuro. E sa che il suo futuro è la morte, perché            "una libertà che elimina una vita non è una libertà,            ma una vita che elimina la libertà non è vita". [/FONT]
         [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]





Amenábar            ha voluto evitare le possibili polemiche di chi, nella stessa situazione            del suo protagonista, ha scelto di vivere, con la frase citata in apertura            e ricordando spesso nel corso della proiezione che non è dei            tetraplegici in generale che il film parla, ma di Ramón Sampedro.            Non è la storia della lotta dell'uomo contro la morte, ma della            lotta di _un_ uomo contro la vita. Una vita che secondo lui è            priva di dignità. Facendolo, Amenábar non ci risparmia            nulla: critica chi critica gli altri anche se dovrebbe confortarli,            e non ci offre speranza neanche nel durissimo finale. Per oltre due            ore, il regista nativo di Santiago del Cile sfrutta l'intensa interpretazione            di Javier Bardem e l'efficacia delle musiche con sonorità asturiane            da lui stesso composte per rendere al meglio la sceneggiatura che ha            scritto con il collaboratore abituale Mateo Gil. E il risultato finale            è talmente ben riuscito da trascendere il tema trattato, perché            se anche sull'eutanasia ognuno ha la propria opinione, è impossibile            guardare questo film con gli occhi asciutti. 
[/FONT]




_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ve lo consiglio perchè è veramente un film che fa riflettere e che spiega tante cose di cui si parla ma che non si conoscono-[/FONT]_
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]_L'ho trovato una vera poesia.



ps.Lui ,oltre che essere veramente un bravissimo attore è bello, ma bello da fare paura.
Non nel film ma nel reale.


_ [/FONT]


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2008)

Un bellissimo film sul tema è "Million dollar baby" di Clint Eastwood


----------



## MariLea (25 Marzo 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un bellissimo film sul tema è "Million dollar baby" di Clint Eastwood


gran bel film


----------



## Nobody (25 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> gran bel film


Si...e fa riflettere più di mille discorsi!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Marzo 2008)

è   vergognoso che in una società moderna , civile e laica ,uno non abbia il sacrosanto diritto di decidere come considera dignitoso vivere o morire. Se uno tenta il suicidio e non ci riesce, cos'è ? Lo processano??
In base a quale morale mi vietano di levarmi la vita se io considero sia giusto farlo e non ne ho la possibilità?? 
Solita ipocrisia schifosa. Posso fumare, farmi venire un cancro ( a norma di legge perchè il fumo me lo vende lo stato) , drogarmi, bere e fare quel che mi pare ma se chiedo di morire per una malattia me lo impediscono.


----------



## Rebecca (26 Marzo 2008)

Un amico mi ha raccoontato che il suo bimbo appena nato è morto dopo tre giorni. Sapevano che avrebbe avuto gravissime malformazioni e hanno deciso di tenerlo. Quando la madre ha partorito sapeva che la diagnosi non prevedeva possibilità di vita. Qualcuno li definisce genitori coraggiosi. Ma io non so se quel bambino ha sofferto. Io non li vedo coraggiosi, li vedo egoisti: una scelta fatta per non avere sensi di colpa visto che sono molto molto religiosi.


----------



## Bruja (27 Marzo 2008)

*Rita*

La linea di demarcazione fra l'eroismo della dedizione e l'egoismo dell'automartirio é molto labile..... come é labile la linea fra santità ed estasi mistica che può essere però isterica.
Credo solo che la propria vita sia un bene personale e non della comunità... detto questo ogni altro ragionamento è superato dalla logica.
Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2008)

avere il dovere di venire al mondo( perchè nessuno sceglie ) e negare il diritto di non volerci stare...

ma chi lo puo' decidere se non l'individuo.


----------



## Iris (28 Marzo 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Un amico mi ha raccoontato che il suo bimbo appena nato è morto dopo tre giorni. Sapevano che avrebbe avuto gravissime malformazioni e hanno deciso di tenerlo. Quando la madre ha partorito sapeva che la diagnosi non prevedeva possibilità di vita. Qualcuno li definisce genitori coraggiosi. Ma io non so se quel bambino ha sofferto. Io non li vedo coraggiosi, li vedo egoisti: una scelta fatta per non avere sensi di colpa visto che sono molto molto religiosi.


 
Mi sono sempre chiesta se abbiamo il diritto di mettere al mondo persone con gravissime malformazioni. Che non hanno speranze di vita, o che comunque saranno destinati ad una esistenza di continui interventi sanitari.
Se avessi saputo che mio figlio sarebbe nato con malformazioni molto gravi ed irrecuperabili, avrei abortito. Mi prendo tutta la responsabilità delle mie scelte, e non ho nessuna intenzione di nascondermi dietro delle ideologie o dei principi.


----------



## Nobody (28 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi sono sempre chiesta se abbiamo il diritto di mettere al mondo persone con gravissime malformazioni. Che non hanno speranze di vita, o che comunque saranno destinati ad una esistenza di continui interventi sanitari.
> Se avessi saputo che mio figlio sarebbe nato con malformazioni molto gravi ed irrecuperabili, avrei abortito. *Mi prendo tutta la responsabilità delle mie scelte, e non ho nessuna intenzione di nascondermi dietro delle ideologie o dei principi*.


Come è sempre giusto fare! Da padre posso dire di essere d'accordo con te. Se mia figlia avesse avuto delle malformazioni molto gravi, avrei desiderato che mia moglie abortisse.


----------



## brugola (28 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi sono sempre chiesta se abbiamo il diritto di mettere al mondo persone con gravissime malformazioni. Che non hanno speranze di vita, o che comunque saranno destinati ad una esistenza di continui interventi sanitari.
> *Se avessi saputo che mio figlio sarebbe nato con malformazioni molto gravi ed irrecuperabili, avrei abortito. Mi prendo tutta la responsabilità delle mie scelte, e non ho nessuna intenzione di nascondermi dietro delle ideologie o dei principi*.


sono d'accordo con te iris.
una mia collega (che tra l'altro sembrava non potere avere figli e dopo anni di tentativi ha adottato un bambino etiope) è rimasta incinta , era felicissima ma dopo gli esami le hanno detto che sarebbe stato un bimbo down.
Non ha voluto abortire, e io intimamente le ho voluto bene per questo.
So che probabilmente è una scelta egoistica, ma io ci ho visto anche un gran coraggio.


----------



## Iris (28 Marzo 2008)

Gli ignavi spesso sono ben peggiori degli assassini. Sono essi stessi causa della morte delle persone..senza però prendersene la responsabilità.
E' questo che io non perdono MAI. L'incapacità di decidere, ed assumersi la responsabilità, l'onere delle conseguenze delle proprie azioni.

La stragrande maggioranza degli obiettori di coscienza , lo sono per ignavia, e non per convinzione. Ho un disprezzo senza limiti per loro.


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Marzo 2008)

Sentivo stamani un dibattito su radio24 sull'eutanasia...dove la cosa più giusta che ho sentito è stata quella sull'eutanasia di stato che, con la sua completa mancanza di assistenza e di garanzia per una vita non dico decente ma almeno assistita in centri e con personale competente, induce quasi sempre anche chi alla vita starebbe attaccato con le unghie, a decidere di mollare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Di questo e non delle pensioni forse si dovrebbe parlare in una campagna elettorale! (ma non solo come promesse elettorali, ovviamente!)


----------



## La Lupa (28 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sentivo stamani un dibattito su radio24 sull'eutanasia...dove la cosa più giusta che ho sentito è stata quella sull'eutanasia di stato che, con la sua completa mancanza di assistenza e di garanzia per una vita non dico decente ma almeno assistita in centri e con personale competente, induce quasi sempre anche chi alla vita starebbe attaccato con le unghie, a decidere di mollare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E chi ce lo mette il dito in questo vespaio????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Va là va là... molto meglio parlare di alitalia...


----------



## Bruja (28 Marzo 2008)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sentivo stamani un dibattito su radio24 sull'eutanasia...dove la cosa più giusta che ho sentito è stata quella sull'eutanasia di stato che, con la sua completa mancanza di assistenza e di garanzia per una vita non dico decente ma almeno assistita in centri e con personale competente, induce quasi sempre anche chi alla vita starebbe attaccato con le unghie, a decidere di mollare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E anche quando parlano di pensioni fanno promesse sulle nostre, ma non discutono mai delle LORO!!! D'altronde quando si ha la faccia in zona coccige.... uno per l'altro, che ci si deve aspettare...
Bruja


----------



## Iris (28 Marzo 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E anche quando parlano di pensioni fanno promesse sulle nostre, ma non discutono mai delle LORO!!! D'altronde quando si ha la faccia in zona coccige.... uno per l'altro, che ci si deve aspettare...
> Bruja


Io non mi aspetto nulla di buono.
Sinceramente l'unico atto che dovrebbero fare i nostri politici è dimettersi. TUTTI.
Io andrò alle urne, ma annullerò la scheda. E' la prima volta che mi vedo costretta. Ma è questione di coscienza.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te iris.
> una mia collega (che tra l'altro sembrava non potere avere figli e dopo anni di tentativi ha adottato un bambino etiope) è rimasta incinta , era felicissima ma dopo gli esami le hanno detto che sarebbe stato un bimbo down.
> Non ha voluto abortire, e io intimamente le ho voluto bene per questo.
> So che probabilmente è una scelta egoistica, ma io ci ho visto anche un gran coraggio.


Beh, i ragazzi down (a seconda poi del grado di downismo) in fondo sono felici, vivono bene cons e stessi, si vedono belli, spesso si inseriscono anhce nella società.
E' onestamente il male meno grave! Il male vero è quando si mettono al mondo degli infelici, ma infelici davvero, uomini e donne in grado di capire la sofferenza che si portano addosso senza poter fare nulla. Eppure, anche lì, vedendo film come ' il figlio delal luna' o persone eccezionali costretti da malattie terribili all'immobilità o alla deformazione, penso che si tratti comunque di scelte difficili, perchè non possiamo sapere se in fondo quel figlio avrebbe voluto nascere o no. Credo che se mi ci trovassi dovrei valutare bene il grado e il tipo della malattia. 
Resta comunqeu difficile fare una legge che contempli tutti i casi, si dovrebbe dare all'individuo la libertà di fare le scelte e i mezzi (economici e sociali) per farle.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Mi sono sempre chiesta se abbiamo il diritto di mettere al mondo persone con gravissime malformazioni. Che non hanno speranze di vita, o che comunque saranno destinati ad una esistenza di continui interventi sanitari.
> Se avessi saputo che mio figlio sarebbe nato con malformazioni molto gravi ed irrecuperabili, avrei abortito. Mi prendo tutta la responsabilità delle mie scelte, e non ho nessuna intenzione di nascondermi dietro delle ideologie o dei principi.


 

Certo iris.

Nessuno, a qualsiasi titolo, e in nome di una qualsiasi ideologia, ha il diritto di decidere su una vita che io produco e  che io metto al mondo.

nemmeno quel Dio a cui non credo.

E se  i loro argomenti sono basati su una etica dell' Amore, per cui sano o malformato, la Vita ha il diritto di precedenza, l'etica che io contrapporro' sarà quella dell'Umanità , una umanità che mi costringe a pensare e ad essere responsabile di una eventuale malformazione, che mi  costringerà ad ascoltarlo quando mi chiederà_ il perchè_ , che lo costringerà a soffrire, che lo costringerà a sentirsi diverso...che lo costringerà a fare i conti con destino che non ha chiesto...no... non posso..non ce la farei a sopportarlo.

Come te mi assumerei la responsabilità e il dolore che comporterebbe, ma la scelta sarebbe una sola.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2008)

*qualche passo avanti*

28/3/2008
*In Germania l'eutanasia "fai da te"*

*Ex ministro inventa strumento per morte*

Chi in Germania vorrà togliersi la vita potrà farlo noleggiando un apparecchio che inietta in vena una dose di veleno, in grado di provocare nel giro di pochi secondi l'arresto cardiaco. Lo rivela il quotidiano "Bild". Lo strumento che dà la "dolce morte" è stato messo a punto da Roger Kusch, 53 anni, ex ministro della Giustizia ad Amburgo. Non mancano le polemiche: c'è chi lo accusa di voler speculare solo sulle sofferenze altrui.
Il giornale spiega che "basta premere un pulsante per passare dalla vita alla morte". Kusch è stato dal 1995 al 2000 responsabile del dipartimento di Sicurezza interna della Cancelleria e dal 2001 al 2006 ministro della Giustizia ad Amburgo. 

Mentre da ogni parte della Germania arrivano accuse di pazzia e di cinismo, l'ex politico si difende sostenendo che il suo è solo "un atto cristiano d'amore" verso il prossimo. 

"L'apparecchio - sottolinea - è una possibilità per le persone gravemente malate che vogliono cessare di vivere. Nessuno è costretto a farne uso". Per la legge l'inventore non ha nulla da temere. Un esperto ha spiegato al quotidiano che "se un malato terminale è in grado di intendere e di volere, il noleggio di questa macchina è punibile come puo' esserlo quello di un coltello o di una lametta. 

La punibilità scatta soltanto se chi vuole suicidarsi chiede a qualcuno di premere il bottone in sua vece". L'apparecchio è simile a quello impiegato per le esecuzioni capitali negli Stati Uniti. La Bild sospetta però che dietro l'iniziativa dell'ex ministro si nascondano motivazioni non propriamente disinteressate. 

Il giornale scrive infatti che Kusch ha creato un'associazione per la "dolce morte", che porta il suo nome, e ha già annunciato l'intenzione di occuparsi di pratiche ereditarie e di assistenza nella redazione del testamento biologico. "In altre parole - scrive la Bild - gli aspiranti suicidi costituiscono un nuovo tipo di clientela e Kusch ritiene evidentemente di aver scoperto una nuova nicchia di mercato".


----------



## Rebecca (29 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te iris.
> una mia collega (che tra l'altro sembrava non potere avere figli e dopo anni di tentativi ha adottato un bambino etiope) è rimasta incinta , era felicissima ma dopo gli esami le hanno detto che sarebbe stato un bimbo down.
> Non ha voluto abortire, e io intimamente le ho voluto bene per questo.
> So che probabilmente è una scelta egoistica, ma io ci ho visto anche un gran coraggio.


Un conto è una persona down: per quanto grave e difficile sia questa sindrome comunque ci sono persone down che lavorano, si sposano, vivono, possono essere tristi o felici proprio come ognuno di noi... Ed è già difficile lì per dei genitori.
Un conto le gravissime malformazoni di cui si parlava, per cui non hai nemmeno la possibilità di sopravviveere.


----------



## Rebecca (29 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Gli ignavi spesso sono ben peggiori degli assassini. Sono essi stessi causa della morte delle persone..senza però prendersene la responsabilità.
> E' questo che io non perdono MAI. L'incapacità di decidere, ed assumersi la responsabilità, l'onere delle conseguenze delle proprie azioni.
> 
> La stragrande maggioranza degli obiettori di coscienza , lo sono per ignavia, e non per convinzione. Ho un disprezzo senza limiti per loro.


Se parli dell'obiezione di coscenza dei ginecologi, la maggior parte degli obiettori si adeguano al primario per questioni di carriera. A Topolinia è arcinoto che il primario è obiettore e non tollererebbe comportamenti difformi.


----------



## Rebecca (29 Marzo 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Se parli dell'obiezione di coscenza dei ginecologi, la maggior parte degli obiettori si adeguano al primario per questioni di carriera. A Topolinia è arcinoto che il primario è obiettore e non tollererebbe comportamenti difformi.


Poi ci sono gli obiettori di coscienza che fanno aborti nelle cliniche private.


----------



## Grande82 (30 Marzo 2008)

Mi chiedo quanti di questi 'obiettori' (anche che non fanno aborti nel privato) la domenica vadano regolarmente a messa....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Marzo 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Mi chiedo quanti di questi 'obiettori' (anche che non fanno aborti nel privato) la domenica vadano regolarmente a messa....


Questo non c'entra.
Io non sono neppure credente e sono stata tra le firmatarie delle legge d'iniziativa popolare, ma non credo, se fossi medico, che mi sentirei di praticare attivamente l'aborto. Ovvio che è un pensiero teorico perché non sono medico.


----------



## Grande82 (30 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo non c'entra.
> Io non sono neppure credente e sono stata tra le firmatarie delle legge d'iniziativa popolare, ma non credo, se fossi medico, che mi sentirei di praticare attivamente l'aborto. Ovvio che è un pensiero teorico perché non sono medico.


capisco ciò che intendi.
Qeullo che intendevo io era che molti fanno una scelta 'di comodo'.
Non p che non se la sentono per questioni morali-etico-religiose,  ma perchè significa lavoro in più senza maggior compenso o senza migliorarsi professionalemnte, magari significa più reperibilità, oppure andare contro ad un prmario importante..... 
Perchè quando sento che su 60medici di un ospedale 58 sono obiettori.... ebh, i miei dubbi ce li ho........ 
Se fossi medico io li aborti li farei, per tutelare la salute delle mie pazienti, per dar loro libertà di scelta, per garantirgli la miglior cura possibile, per dar loro un supporto in un momento difficile, per rispetto loro e della legge.... posto che io avrei difficoltà anche a scegliere di abortire un figlio malato gravemente (a meno che non mi garantissero che morirebbe in pochi giorni....).
E chi si tira indietro per paura e non per vere ragioni, ripeto, etico-morali, mi fa schifo.... e credo sia la prima volta che uso questi toni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Marzo 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> capisco ciò che intendi.
> Qeullo che intendevo io era che molti fanno una scelta 'di comodo'.
> Non p che non se la sentono per questioni morali-etico-religiose, ma perchè significa lavoro in più senza maggior compenso o senza migliorarsi professionalemnte, magari significa più reperibilità, oppure andare contro ad un prmario importante.....
> Perchè quando sento che su 60medici di un ospedale 58 sono obiettori.... ebh, i miei dubbi ce li ho........
> ...


Credo che una buona parte lo faccia per comodo...


----------



## Rebecca (30 Marzo 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Mi chiedo quanti di questi 'obiettori' (anche che non fanno aborti nel privato) la domenica vadano regolarmente a messa....


Beh, ma non c'entra! Uno può anche essere ateo e contro l'aborto. Non è solo una questione religiosa.


----------



## Bruja (31 Marzo 2008)

*Mah*

Io vorrei vedere questi obiettori di coscienza uno per uno alle prese con questo problema che riguardasse la LORO famiglia.... Non é il primo che fa l'obiettore e manda la figlia ad abortire in Svizzera da un collega perché non si sappia.
Credo sia una questione enorme che non possa essere liquidata con un atteggiamento di tornaconto da corsia o con l'asservimento ai soliti baroni primari, specie se questi sono esattamente quello che si é detto.... vanno ad operare altrove per soldi.  Lo fanno da sempre, non per nulla esiste il termine "cucchiai d'oro" ...  e naturalmente siccome sono furbi non lo fanno dietro l'angolo. Ce ne sono un paio che nei giorni di "riposo" e nel fine settimana vanno a Bellinzona, a Lugano etc. dove servendosi di una struttura privata portano i loro clienti "affezionati"!!!
Non discuto sulla parte lucrativa, é cosa diffusa, ma é evidente che certe obiezioni vengono da un'ipocrisia che offende chi, in modo chiaro e maturo, si é schierato per evitare che questo problema restasse sepolto sotto una maggiore ipocrisia e sotto l'uso di sistemi nascosti ed aborticidi.   Il resto non mi pare serva discuterlo... che le persone sia spesso pilotate o coercite da chi ha il potere non é cosa nuova, e le corsie ospedaliere non fanno difetto. 
Il problema morale non lo tratto perché é cosa che riguarda solo, esclusivamente ed individualmente le coscienze personali.
Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2008)

l'obiettore di coscienza è un'ipocrita stronzo.

scusate ma la penso così


----------



## Nobody (2 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *l'obiettore di coscienza è un'ipocrita stronzo.*
> 
> scusate ma la penso così


Quasi sempre è così.


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'obiettore di coscienza è un'ipocrita stronzo.
> 
> scusate ma la penso così


Beh, io sono per la libertà della donna, ma anche per quella del medico-anestesista-psicologo-infermiere....
Se ci si crede davvero e si pensa di fare il meglio e quanto di più attinente alla propria morale ed etica.... consapevoli però delle difficoltà delle donne in questione e degli altri medici spesso lasciati soli nella difficile organizzazine degli aborti...


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'obiettore di coscienza è un'ipocrita stronzo.
> 
> scusate ma la penso così


 
l'obbiettore di coscienza è uno stronzo.

ed è uno stronzo perchè non obbietta proprio nulla. fa finta.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io vorrei vedere questi obiettori di coscienza uno per uno alle prese con questo problema che riguardasse la LORO famiglia.... Non é il primo che fa l'obiettore e manda la figlia ad abortire in Svizzera da un collega perché non si sappia.
> Credo sia una questione enorme che non possa essere liquidata con un atteggiamento di tornaconto da corsia o con l'asservimento ai soliti baroni primari, specie se questi sono esattamente quello che si é detto.... vanno ad operare altrove per soldi. Lo fanno da sempre, non per nulla esiste il termine "cucchiai d'oro" ... e naturalmente siccome sono furbi non lo fanno dietro l'angolo. Ce ne sono un paio che nei giorni di "riposo" e nel fine settimana vanno a Bellinzona, a Lugano etc. dove servendosi di una struttura privata portano i loro clienti "affezionati"!!!
> Non discuto sulla parte lucrativa, é cosa diffusa, ma é evidente che certe obiezioni vengono da un'ipocrisia che offende chi, in modo chiaro e maturo, si é schierato per evitare che questo problema restasse sepolto sotto una maggiore ipocrisia e sotto l'uso di sistemi nascosti ed aborticidi. Il resto non mi pare serva discuterlo... che le persone sia spesso pilotate o coercite da chi ha il potere non é cosa nuova, e le corsie ospedaliere non fanno difetto.
> Il problema morale non lo tratto perché é cosa che riguarda solo, esclusivamente ed individualmente le coscienze personali.
> Bruja


ma guarda che caso....non è che conosciamo gli stessi medici?


----------



## Old Nietzsche (6 Aprile 2008)

mi inserisco solo ora perchè mi sono appena accorta del post...
si parlava di obiezione di coscienza/aborto/eutanasia giusto?
ecco ...io metterei nella rosa anche le cellule staminali.
Qualcuno ha guardato i simpson l'altra sera?
Secondo bart i nemici della chiesa sono due :
- i gay monogami
- le cellule staminali.

io impiccehrei ferrara in questi giorni. 
i medici che fanno obiezione...sono da rispettare, hanno probabilmente una concezione della vita troppo alta secondo il loro punto di vista.
secondo me invece ce l'hanno troppo bassa perchè non riescono a rispettarla al punto tale da ammettere che a volte davanti a situazioni oggettive, e non alla donna che non vole le gravidanze perchè fanno le smagliature, forse è meglio mettersi un limite e fermarsi.
l'aborto...è una realtà che c'è sempre stata e che ci sarà a prescindere dalla legge...sta a noi decidere se renderlo legale e quindi tutelare la donna o meno...evitare che si perfori l'intestino con un ferro per provocare emorragia e far morire l'embrione/feto/bambino che dir si voglia. in ogni caso fra la legalità e l'illegalità...io scelgo la legalità e la capcità di giudizio. non posso costrinere un donna a aporare avanti una gravidanza se non vuole o se il bambino  troppo "malato" -per non dire deformato- per lei. se le ivuole garantire a suo figlio una vita normale, ma sa già che dal quadro descritto dai medici non la potrà avere, credo sia una scleta lecita dire "no, non voglio". non è assassinio, è senso di realtà.
la legge 194...è un segno di civiltà.  

l'eutanasia...altro tasto dolente. io sono a favore per un profonfdo senso di rispetto sia verso la vita che verso la dignità umana. non c'è molto altro da dire.ad ognugno spetta una morte dignitosa e senza accanimento terapeutico.


----------



## Grande82 (6 Aprile 2008)

Nietzsche ha detto:


> mi inserisco solo ora perchè mi sono appena accorta del post...
> si parlava di obiezione di coscienza/aborto/eutanasia giusto?
> ecco ...io metterei nella rosa anche le cellule staminali.
> Qualcuno ha guardato i simpson l'altra sera?
> ...


Tu che studfi medicina, c'è un modo per poter attuare l'eutanasia senza ledere il diritto alla libera scelta fino all'ultimo momento? Per far sì che quella persona scelga consapevolmente anche se orami non palra magari più o non può interagire?


----------



## Old Nietzsche (6 Aprile 2008)

se ho ben capito tu vuoi sapere se una persona sul letto di morte  può decidere all'ultimo di morire con l'eutanasia o di farsi sottrarre alle cure?
credo che in entrambi i casi ti farebbero passare per pazzo, direbbero che non hai facoltà di intendere e quindi ti costringerebbero in quel letto...
credo convenga non farsi curare dal principio (tanto se la malattia non può contagiare, ma fa male sol oa te stesso non possono curarti contro la tua volontà) e poi...fuggi in un posto in cui la libertà e la dignità della persona sono più rispettate

io credo che la via migliore sia il testamento biologico...o cmq, se vieni a sapere come ti ridurrai e non ti va...buttati da un ponte o attacca la bocca alla marmitta dell'auto e spera di fare in fretta perchè si ti trovano attaccato all'uto come minimo ti tocca un ricovero forzato perchè ...quando si sguazza nell'ipocrisia...la vita va rispettata in quanto tale, è un dono di gesù


----------

